# Whats the difference between 150 mbps and 300 mbps wireless router



## sanny16 (Oct 8, 2013)

Should i buy tp-link 150 mbps wireless n router  or tp-link 300 mbps wireless n router? Is it necessary  that wireless router must be connected by a modem? Or is it better to have a wireless router cum modem?


----------



## napster007 (Oct 8, 2013)

sanny16 said:


> Should i buy tp-link 150 mbps wireless n router  or tp-link 300 mbps wireless n router? Is it necessary  that wireless router must be connected by a modem? Or is it better to have a wireless router cum modem?



300 mbps routers generally have 2 antennas which support 150 mbps each. The basic difference is in the speed and range of the wifi network that you will get. If you are a user who will not be using the router for high bandwidth intensive tasks (read gigabytes of data transfer etc) and do not live in a very big house (read mansion) the tp-link 150 will work well for you. If however, your home has many walls separating the living rooms or is very big and many users are going to use the network, then its better to go for the 300mbps router. 

I am a single user at my place and the 150mbps works very well for me. Besides, the TP-link 150 has a very good review. Also, among the 150 mbps routers, its got the best throughput (read range).


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 8, 2013)

thnx for the info.. can i use  the router directly to emit wireless signals(internet packets)?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 9, 2013)

Buy a Router with ADSL2+ feature and then you may not feel the need for a modem then.



sanny16 said:


> Should i buy tp-link 150 mbps wireless n router  or tp-link 300 mbps wireless n router? Is it necessary  that wireless router must be connected by a modem? *Or is it better to have a wireless router cum modem*?


Better to have a Wireless router cum modem , i.e. a Router with inbuilt-modem facility.
If you have cables coming to your home that are not digital ,you'll need the Modem(inbuilt/external) to convert the signals from analog to digital for router to work properly.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

sanny16 said:


> Should i buy tp-link 150 mbps wireless n router  or tp-link 300 mbps wireless n router? Is it necessary  that wireless router must be connected by a modem? Or is it better to have a wireless router cum modem?



The difference is the data transfer rate. 300 Mbps can support 37 MB/s and 150 Mbps will support the half speed.
Its better to have a wireless router cum Modem. One less device on your table is always good thing for me.


----------

